# Sick T's



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

You join the forum and your first post is "go to my website"

I am a member of a few forums, and you are a "spammer", why don't you add to the forum before you spam your carnival (gaye) clothing..

peace....


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

We have to deal with them all the time.

Whats new....


It does get irritating, because you know he will not be back.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Zyklun said:


> Whats up all, check out the threads, let me know what you think, pick some up if ya like em. Thanks, ride on. www dot zyklun dot com


Welcome! Great first post


----------

